#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Chemical Engineering - Facts at your Fingertips -very useful for interview

## techkannan

Dear All

I've compiled all Chemical Engineering - Facts at your Fingertips and uploaded in the following link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Very useful for interview preparationSee More: Chemical Engineering - Facts at your Fingertips -very useful for interview

----------


## Nabilia

Very nice compilation

Many Thanks
Nabilia

----------


## nsgs

boy u r genius good

----------


## mkhurram79

can u upload on any other server

----------


## shakmed

> Dear All
> 
> I've compiled all Chemical Engineering - Facts at your Fingertips and uploaded in the following link
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear techkannan !! Your sharing spirit is appreciated. 

Everyone of us has something like this or other, but people don't bother to share it like him. A majority of posters are here for receiving only and not for giving. This forum can prosper only when spirit of giving is also kept alive.

----------


## theray99

thanks  techkannan its one of best post, very useful for chemical engineer.

----------


## Nocturnoeb

Thank you very much.

Cheers

----------


## mgprasanna79

Can u upload it again

Prasanna

----------


## aragorn

file expired.please upload again.
Thanks

----------


## techkannan

Uploaded again

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Try this link

----------


## techkannan

Try this also

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mgprasanna79

Thank You Very much

----------


## Parthasarathy.R

Thanks a lot.

See More: Chemical Engineering - Facts at your Fingertips -very useful for interview

----------


## aragorn

Thanks a lot

----------


## brahmhos

thank you

----------


## joe3112

thanks

----------


## cutol

good job, nice day!

----------


## samiwarraich

very useful document.......thanx

----------


## mkhurram79

nice, may GOD bless u

----------


## jamy862004

thanksssssss

----------


## krishna.neelabh4

thanks for sharing...

----------


## guhan.s.s

Thanks

----------


## pks0707

thank u very much

----------


## kanankiri

thanks man

----------


## engr_mfarooq

Link has expired, kindly upload again file

See More: Chemical Engineering - Facts at your Fingertips -very useful for interview

----------


## medmane

Very good job.
Thanks man.

----------


## suryatej001

thanks

----------


## prodesm

thank a lot is is very good

----------


## ramakannan

thanks lot

----------


## UsmanHWU

Please upload on any other website

----------


## Ganeshkumar12

Hi Techkannan, please upload it again. i cannot able to download it

----------


## deebanesh41

Hi Techkannan pls upload it again thanks lot

----------


## mkhurram79

4shared link 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## deebanesh41

Hi mkhurram79 thanks lot

----------


## saliljain

can i get new problems on material and energy balance, apart from those in standard books on the subject???

----------


## mkhurram79

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abubaker1975

Dear mkhurram79

Thanks for keeping the spirit of sharing alive. The link given above in your post has expired. Would you be king enough and upload the reference book "Chemical Engineering Facts at your Fingertips" again.

Many thanks



Mohammad A. MinhasSee More: Chemical Engineering - Facts at your Fingertips -very useful for interview

----------


## abubaker1975

Dear mkhurram79

Thanks for keeping the spirit of sharing alive. The link given above in your post has expired. Would you be king enough and upload the reference book "Chemical Engineering Facts at your Fingertips" again.

Many thanks

Mohammad A. Minhas

----------


## Manfenix

Thank you friend

----------


## Omar Bin Zia

Classic, thanks

----------

